
Is Google search starting to slip? - baxtr
https://gizmodo.com/googles-algorithm-is-lying-to-you-about-onions-and-blam-1793057789
======
LordWinstanley
Interestingly, if you search on google.co.uk, spell "caramelise" properly and
say No to _" do you also want to show results for caramelize..."_ Google says:

> Line with paper and fill with baking beans then blind bake for 15 minutes.
> Remove the paper and beans and cook for another 10 minutes. Cook the onions
> in the butter over a low heat until caramelised, this will take about 30
> minutes so be patient.

I'd like the moral of this story to be _" This is what happens America, when
you abuse the English language"_... but it probably isn't!

